

Ask HN: Which Linode Datacenter to choose? - dholowiski

When you sign up for Linode, you get to choose what datacenter your server is in. 
Can anyone share their experience with the different datacenters? Other than 'choose a datacenter close to your users' can you offer advice on choosing the best datacenter?
======
iuguy
I'd go with the one closest to you. The datacentres are quite far apart
geographically, we moved ours to the London datacentre shortly after it went
online because the lag to the states while not being unusable was noticeable
enough to be annoying.

------
dryicerx
Unless you have your user-base or a another web service that you use
geographically located nearby, this is a non-issue.

